# Grecian Art by Saderath



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello,

I just want to show off this beautiful Slingshot (my first natural) that I purchased from Saderath.

I particularly love how Saderath chose to cap the end of the handle.

The Slingshot is a beauty to hold, I'm shocked frankly at how great it feels in the hand.

I thought that it might feel like I was holding a stick, but that is not the case at all. Instead the curve and finish of the Slingshot almost make it feel like it was custom made.

I love the idea that it came from Greece as well. I've got a couple of Slingshots that came from builders from the other side of the Atlantic, and I enjoy how it makes my collection a bit more exotic and worthy of conversation.

My compliments go out to Saderath who was a pleasure to del with. He is extremely polite, easy to deal with and he kept me well informed about the Slingshot.

Cheers!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

She is a beauty. The slingshot that is. But I do like the avatar.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

treefork said:


> She is a beauty. The slingshot that is. But I do like the avatar.


If only there was a way to combine them both... :naughty:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet fork!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

And I thank you very much Louis, I am humbled by your kind words!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Saderath said:


> And I thank you very much Louis, I am humbled by your kind words!


I speak the truth!


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

The slingshot and Kari are both beauties. Sweet the two of them. But seriously, that is a really nice slingshot. Have fun with it and thanks for sharing.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Beautiful color and finish! Enjoy!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Very cool!, looks like you are a fast learner! Def a great conversation piece as well!!


----------

